# Little Blue Nimbus



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I went up to the hospital to visit him and his double rex buddy this morning. They said they were doing well. 

When i looked at nimbus, he was gasping for air. Even his little mouth was open trying to breathe. I picked him up, he sort of jerked twice and died right in my hand. 

Poor little thing didnt have much of a life; I feel so horridly for him.

Thank you everyone who helped yesterday.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss.  He was very handsome.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aw thats so sad! im sorry for your loss


----------

